# Estevan-enough work for carpenters?



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Even told this area pays well but is there enough work and is it a nice place to live?Reasonable housing,shops close by,things to do for a family etc


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't want to rude, but, are you going to post a thread for every Canadian city and ask about work for carpenters(joiner/plumbers)?, because, it's going to get tedious...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...da/118493-estevan-enough-work-carpenters.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...living-canada/118435-halifax-nova-scotia.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...-living-canada/114377-carpenters-ontario.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...anada/117748-wheres-most-work-carpenters.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca.../116883-vancouver-calgary-carpenter-work.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...116667-anyone-emigrated-kelowna-okanagan.html


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

In response to your rude and arrogant response, if someone has told me that a different area pays better for us to have the best start in Canada then I will carry on asking these questions and if you don't like it, you don't have to respond. How else are we meant to narrow our search down!!


----------



## scuba ken (Jul 23, 2012)

Fort McMurray is the capital of pay checks !

Average income is about 150k a year, most people live in the camps and fly in and out, either working 21/7 or some other shift, have to be a union member for most jobs though.


----------



## darr1 (Jul 19, 2012)

hi emma i think alberta is the place to go , there is loads of work out there and it looks a lovely place if i was yous i would concentrate on there . dont be getting your self confused with all the othere cities and proviences . edmonton gets my vote and thats where i hope to be this next year . take care darr


----------

